# Beautiful music



## Supertramp (Mar 19, 2009)

i don't know if any of you have heard Ghost Mice, but they wrote a great album called Europe detailing a journey that the singer and the violin player took around europe, backpacking and hitchhiking. Check it out if you like folky acoustic music


----------



## Beer Mortal (Mar 20, 2009)

Ahh I love all of ghost mice's music.
their songs make my day go by smoothly


----------



## Supertramp (Mar 22, 2009)

high five for that notion, riot folk is very keen


----------



## stove (Mar 22, 2009)

Damn, good call on the music.


----------



## Supertramp (Mar 22, 2009)

you get a chance to listen?


----------



## wartomods (Mar 30, 2009)

I am gonna check it out


----------



## Bugg(A) (Mar 31, 2009)

Have any of yall listened to Blackbird Raum?


----------



## Angela (Apr 1, 2009)

Bugg(A) said:


> Have any of yall listened to Blackbird Raum?



I love Blackbird Raum's tunes. They did a great show awhile back at the Red and Black cafe up in Portland that I was happy to have gotten to go hear.


----------

